# Flirt's 2nd outing ever! *photos*



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thought I would post a bit on an update on Flirt and what better way than with the tale of his 2nd time off the property since I brought him home!

Our last show, was April last year. There have been maybe a dozen shows since then that I have wanted to take him to, but things have conspired against me and it just hasn't happened. Finally, everything lined up and I entered him in a show about 3 hours away from home. In the same town I bought him from to be exact!  So I got in touch with his breeder to let her know we would be in the area and she very kindly offered us a bed and a paddock for the night before so we wouldn't have to drive up in the middle of the night.

Saturday morning, I pulled Flirt out of the paddock and started the scrubbing and preening. It didn't take long before I was convinced the whole weekend was going to be a disaster. I don't know what bug he had up his ***, but he was spooky and reactive, an all around hot mess! To be honest, I nearly pulled the plug on the whole thing!

Saturday afternoon, we picked up the trailer and loaded the boy up. He went on without any fuss, which I was over the moon with seeing as it had been 12 months since he had been anywhere near a trailer. And we were off! 

After a few hours of travel time we arrived at his breeder's property. She was so excited!  Asked me what I was feeding him because he is so big and spent a bit of time just fawning over him in general before throwing him out in his paddock, where he proceeded to show off a bit for her (and the other horses on the property!)

Sunday morning dawned, and I had the horse I had always known back! He was chilled and responsive, so I started to feel better about the whole escapade! I gave his sock one final scrub, plaited him up, got changed and prepared to put him back on the trailer to take him to the grounds. Nope. He was having none of that. *Sigh* I'd get him on, duck under the bar to tie him and he would go flying back off. 

About half an hour later he was on the trailer and we were headed to the grounds, but again I wasn't feeling too great about how he was going to behave once we reached the show. 

What.Was.I.Worried.About. 

He was amazing. He stepped off the trailer and neighed twice. From there on out he was the picture of a well mannered young horse. 

We had missed our first class thanks to his loading difficulties, but we were ready and waiting for his next one. He was the only horse in the class (it was a pretty small show), so we headed around the ring to do our workout. At this point, I learnt a valuable lesson...belts...they are a good thing. As soon as I picked up the pace to get him to trot, my pants started heading south. So we did our workout, me with one hand on his lead and one hand on my pants. SO EMBARRASSING! 

Anyway, he was given the blue despite my wardrobe issues and we bowed out of our next 2 classes to save myself any further shame! 

When it came to leave he dug his heels in at getting back on trailer again, but only took 5 minutes to bring him around and load him up. He traveled brilliantly and was very happy to be home to bury his head in the hay roll again. 

So all in all, despite a few "moments" it was a FANTASTIC weekend! Nothing that I wouldn't expect occasionally from a young horse. His breeder was over the moon to see him and with the way he is growing up and it was wonderful to catch up with her. 

Without further ado...photos!



Excuse my face here, too busy chatting with Flirt's breeder!




The workout...


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

He looks lovely!! All in all sounds like a good weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you! Yep, I was pretty darn happy overall!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I want that tail! Looks like you had a nice time!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

His tail is INSANE! He definitely inherited the "hair" gene from his daddy, lol.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What a lovely boy!

Lizzie


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you! He's a heck of a horse, I'm so lucky to have the chance to own him


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's looking great! All in all, not too much to complain about for his 2nd time off home turf and 1st time in over a year. Give him an extra scratch from me...and Nippa too, just because. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Will do MHF! I so can't wait to see what he looks like under saddle!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Isn't that wait a killer?! I'm dying waiting for Merit to be old enough for me to start under saddle. He's 2 now so it is getting closer at least lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

It is driving me batty! We had planned to send him away to be lightly started at the end of this year (after his 3rd birthday), but seeing as I will be...oh, about 8 months pregnant at that stage....I can't see me doing much riding, particularly not of a greenie!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well Congrats are in order! How exciting! I rode prego but DH banned me from starting any or riding anything green. It was good for the oldies, had to get my fix & they got no choice about getting in shape lol. I'm sure he will be perfectly happy getting lots of scratches & loves without doing much work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you! Yep, DH would have let me keep riding if I still had Rex because he was broke and quiet as, but all I have now are greenies so I'm grounded for a while!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww  If you were even remotely close I would lend you an old fart to ride. 

Nippa would look extra cute pulling a cart, just sayin'. Pics would be mandatory of course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I actually have a harness and cart here for the little dude. The cart needs some restoring before it is usable though. My old farrier (why do the good ones always retire by the way!?!?) has even offered to break him to harness for me. It sure is a tempting offer and if we have some spare cash laying around I may just take him up on it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DO IT!! Nippa in a cart would be super cute. I'm sure that the timing has worked out well, nothing lost in the big guy maturing a while longer before he gets started. He is such a handsome boy, and is going to be stunning under saddle I'm sure.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, I'm not fussed by Flirt waiting another 12 months before he is started. Just means that when it does happen I won't be quite so restricted in how often and what I do when riding him. Plus the added bonus of some extra mental maturity.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm with GH! DO IT! He would be uber cute in harness. I will be waiting for pictures. :lol:


----------

